

Ask HN: Will famo.us survive native browser optimizations? - heck0045

Will the gap between famo.us&#x27; calculate-the-CSS-transform-and-apply-directly-to-the-element in order to circumvent the browser&#x27;s native ability be a viable option once the browsers themselves optimize their engines? WILL they optimize their engines? Am I understanding the value of famo.us correctly?
======
argonaut
How long do you think that's going to take, though? It's probably going to
take _years_ and _years_. It's going to be inconsistent. Different browsers
will implement things differently. The standards committee will mess
_something_ up as usual. And that's just the implementation. Then you have to
wait 3 more years for adoption to catch up.

